# Does anyone have sleep problem here?



## nancy88 (Aug 2, 2017)

I found Magnesium is a very good supplement for sleep. I use it topically.


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 2, 2017)

I have serious sleeping problems; my bladder needs  to be emptied every 2 hours or less.
I should try the magnesium, I have tried just about everything else.  My urologist is aware
of the problem and has just about run out of ideas and meds. that would help.
Any ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 3, 2017)

tortiecat said:


> I have serious sleeping problems; my bladder needs  to be emptied every 2 hours or less.
> I should try the magnesium, I have tried just about everything else.  My urologist is aware
> of the problem and has just about run out of ideas and meds. that would help.
> Any ideas would be most appreciated.


Same here, doc gave me some flowmax but side affects of nasal congestion and sinus headaches got too bad!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2017)

I take Magnesium Citrate daily, also use magnesium oil topically when needed for leg or foot cramps.  Bathing is Epsom Salts also helps with relaxation of the muscles.  I sometimes take a sublingual melatonin 1mg for sleep, or a herbal sleep blend by Solaray.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 3, 2017)

I used to have problems going to sleep...mind still active, and thinking too much.  Then, I started taking a sip of booze about an hour before bedtime, and that puts me out for a full nights sleep.  However, if a person has Bladder issues, I'm sure that this would Not be a good idea, for them.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 3, 2017)

This seems to be helping me, Cherry Tart Extract Capsules.

Actually, it's Cherry Tart juice that supposed to help but it's a bit spendy. 
The capsules are cheaper and supposed to have the same effect.

So far  I believe it's helping me.

_Your results may vary..  _


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2017)

I do but I tend to just wait, reading or on this marvelous machine. But then I don't have to get up early, it's usually around 8.30  or nine am, being a 'lady of leisure' has it's merits.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2017)

Iam said:


> I do but I tend to just wait, reading or on this marvelous machine. But then I don't have to get up early, it's usually around 8.30  or nine am, being a 'lady of leisure' has it's merits.



That's true, Iam. If retired and/or no reason to be up at a certain time, no problem. I'm just finding this out since I retired less than a year ago.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 5, 2017)

For about 3 years after I treated with Interferon and Ribavirin, my sleep was trashed.

Nowadays, I usually sleep 6 hours straight, before first wakeup to "go".  I usually catch another couple hours before I arise for the day.

I just finished a mid-afternoon nap, not sure why but I just couldn't keep my eyes from slamming shut.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> Same here, doc gave me some flowmax but side affects of nasal congestion and sinus headaches got too bad!!



Flomax?  Well thanks for that.  Now I know what my problem is.

Instead of leaking down there I leak from my nose now.  It's a joke at coffee club.

I don't get the sinus headaches.

I have just given up trying to sleep 6 hours in a row and take whatever I can get.

I don't have to go to work so there's no reason to worry about it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2017)

*I have heard magnesium works well.  I sometimes will take melatonin.    But sometimes I find my sleep issues are because my brain will NOT shut down.  Sometimes I cannot get invasive thoughts, worries or whatever out of my head.  The following is intended at humor, but this is what MY brain does many a night.*


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2017)

All the time. I was so used to having wake up at 3:30-4:00 a.m. every morning to take out the first flight and I still get up at that time. By 9:30-10:00 at night, I am ready to hit the hay.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2017)

oldman said:


> All the time. I was so used to having wake up at 3:30-4:00 a.m. every morning to take out the first flight and I still get up at that time. By 9:30-10:00 at night, I am ready to hit the hay.


----------



## exwisehe (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a long saga of sleep issues, too many ups and downs to recite.  I now use a bipap respironics machine which, of the four machines I've had in 15 years, is the best one yet. 

I didn't know I had apnea until I went on an Emmaus Walk  (you can look it up; I highly recommend it - it changed my life). There were about 40 of us in one camp building sleeping in cots way out in the boondocks.

The first morning there, I found myself in the corner surrounded by old mattresses that had been stored close by on the deck of a supply building.  The other participants had been awakened and kept awake by my snoring and gasping, which they say had rattled the curtains. 

So I had to do this for the next 2 nights.  I was the scourge of the event and was the villain of the group and was eschewed and chastised. (remember this was a Christian event, but of course, I forgave them and still made some good friends)

A few weeks later, I decided to have a sleep study done, and sure enough I had sleep apnea. Since then, I have managed to correct the malady, and I hope, to prolong my life by taking charge of it and being my own therapist.  I set my own numbers, monitor my progress, and talk to others on a forum.

So, lesson learned. My advice to any of you is, if you think you may be stricken with this ailment, please contact a sleep clinic, and get it tested.  You will live longer.


----------



## Iam (Aug 12, 2017)

exwisehe, A friend of mine had  sleep apnea, lost 4 stone  (56 pounds) and is fine now. It can be a dangerous condition as you have indicated.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 12, 2017)

I find that I'm sleeping better than I used to when I was working full time. Like many, my mind wouldn't shut off or I'd find myself waking in the middle of the night unable to fall back to sleep. I had been in the habit of taking Melatonin for years, but stopped some months ago. Now what I find is working for me is shutting off the computer and TV about an hour before bed and reading a book (in bed) for 30-60 minutes. Helps me get ready to sleep. Occasionally I'll have to take something like an Advil PM if I'm achy from working in the yard, but find I'm sleeping much better than I have in a long time. Also helps that I limit caffeine to the morning and I watch the alcohol at night. A glass or two of wine with dinner and that's it. Alcohol can interfere with sleep. Important to have a cool room too. Someone mentioned sleep apnea. My wife has that and so glad she got a CPAP. She sleeps better with it, but has more problems than I with sleeping through the night due to thoughts that won't shut off and a weak bladder.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 15, 2017)

Bob said; " - - - - and reading a book (in bed) for 30-60 minutes."

I don't have trouble sleeping but wish I could stay awake, reading my book.  I enjoy reading but when I climb into bed for the night, I'm lucky to last 10-15 minutes before conking off.  If it wasn't for the obligatory trip (or two) to the bathroom I'd have no trouble getting an undisturbed 7-8 hours.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 15, 2017)

For most of us old folk, it's not the falling asleep that is the hard part.

It's the waking up usually for bladder emptying or prostate problems and getting back to sleep.

Nothing seems to work for that.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 5, 2018)

I have had chronic insomnia since the late 70's. Due to PTSD and a lot of overseas travelling to different time zones and working all sorts of hours at home. I am talking staying up three days in a row type of insomnia. The kind that make me bump into things, cut myself, fall asleep while driving, at business meetings, etc.. 

Doctors have had me on all sorts of drugs but their effectiveness wears off in 2-3 years and then on to another medication. I tried all the homeopathic remedies and they did not work. I guess if they worked they would be selling like hot cakes. So I am still on meds but this time I am seeing a Pyschiatrist that specializes in sleep disorder. I had see a sleep specialist in the past and they tested me and I had a bad case of sleep Apnea. I was waking up over 400 times a night for a second or two due to lack of breathing and then back to sleep again. This prevented a deep sleep so I was tired no matter how long I slept. Then I thought I was getting Dementia because my memory was going bad. I could not think of the names of close friends and family. I would not remember what I just ate or if I did something today or yesterday. I was suffering sleep deprivation despite being on Ambien and Xanax.

Now I am on Valium and Sepiquil which is working great. I am once again titrating off of them but unlike my regular doctors who expected me to get off drugs in a month or two, this doctor said it can take a year or more. I just take a tiny amount less each week and so far it is working. I am half of both drugs and doing well. I no longer feel like a zombie. My memory is back to normal, or at least normal for a 67 year old guy. As my PDOC said, it is not an addiction like regular doctors say no more than having to take pills daily for your blood pressure or Insulin for diabetes. It is just something your body/mind needs and that does not make you an addict like my regular DOC has put down in my medical records which scared off other doctors from taking me as a patient.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jul 5, 2018)

Valium which is a benzo is connected to memory loss.  Be aware.

I have a sleep combo and if anyone wants it let me know and I'll post.  I sleep 8-10 hrs nightly with bathroom runs but back to sleep.  I'm 80 soon.


----------



## JB in SC (Jul 8, 2018)

I have sleep problems, pretty sure it's due to depression.


----------

